# Bikeparks rund um Erlangen gesucht



## Bloodstorm (14. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Community!

Ich bin neu hier im Forum und möchte gleich meine erste Frage stellen.

Wo gibt es denn rund um Erlangen Bikeparks in denen man Downhill fahren kann und in dem man sich auch die dementsprechende Ausrüstung ausleihen kann? Ich würde Downhill nämlich gerne mal ausprobieren nur noch nicht zu viel Geld reinstecken - nicht das es mir am Ende doch keinen spass macht und ich viel Geld los bin :O


Ich hoffe ich habt einige Bikeparks parat und könnt mir weiterhelfen 

Grüße,

Bloodstorm


----------



## microbat (14. Dezember 2013)

http://www.bikepark-osternohe.de/


Winter - Ski - Pause:
vermutlich erst wieder kommendes Frühjahr geöffnet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloodstorm (14. Dezember 2013)

Wie ist dieser Park denn so? Ist der gut für Anfänger geeignet?


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. Dezember 2013)

definiere Anfänger.

Und für den Anfang: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=494715


----------



## OliRay (15. Dezember 2013)

Osternohe bietet für jeden etwas. Bin mit meinem 8jährigen Patenkind da gefahren, allerdings ist das schon 3 Jahre her. Man nennt es aber auch TODESNOHE!!!


----------



## Bloodstorm (15. Dezember 2013)

Ich definiere Anfänger so: Jemand der noch nie auf einem Mountainbike unterwegs war, geschweige denn Downhill gefahren ist 

Doch so wie ich das in dem Thread lese soll der Bike Park sehr gut sein. 

Und Todesnohe weil Teile der Strecke recht anspruchsvoll und gefährlich sind?


----------



## scratch_a (15. Dezember 2013)

Also ehrlich gesagt frag ich mich, wie man als blutiger MTB-Anfänger auf die Idee kommt, gleich in den Bikepark zu wollen.
Man lernt ja auch nicht bei Formel1 das Autofahren.

Ein Bikepark ist meines Erachtens auch kein Kinderspielplatz, wo man einfach mal so ohne Vorwissen als Anfänger paar Sprünge ausprobieren kann. Vor allem ohne zu wissen, wie man auf einem Bike zu stehen hat, wie man richtig springt, usw. kann so ein Besuch sehr schnell böse enden. Es zerlegt ja regelmäßig Leute, die öfters solche Sachen machen und keine Anfänger sind.

Außerdem frage ich mich, worauf du hinaus willst. Willst du dann nur ab und zu Downhill fahren im Bikepark? Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man von hin und wieder fahren wirklich gute Fortschritte macht und es viel Spass machen soll, wenn man es nicht gut beherrscht.

Ich muss gestehen, dass ich noch nicht in Osternohe selber war, nur vieles davon gelesen und gehört habe. Es gibt wohl auch für Anfänger die Möglichkeit gut runter zu kommen, was auch OliRay angedeutet hat. 
Aber das hat dann meiner Meinung nach nichts mit richtigen Downhill zu tun und auch nicht das, was du anscheinend vor hast? Oder wie definierst du eigentlich Downhill im Bikepark?


----------



## Bloodstorm (15. Dezember 2013)

@scratch_a 

Nachdem das nicht mehr so ganz das eigentliche Thema trifft, dein Beitrag aber bei mir auch noch einige Fragen aufwirft eröffne ich mal einen neuen Thread in dem ich ein paar fragen zum Downhill anfangen allgemein stelle.


----------



## OliRay (15. Dezember 2013)

Bloodstorm schrieb:


> Und Todesnohe weil Teile der Strecke recht anspruchsvoll und gefährlich sind?



Weil es dort regelmäßig Leute zerlegt , die dann auch schonmal mit nem Heli abtransportiert werden. Allerdings gibt es dort ne Strecke, die sich Blue-Line nennt, da könnte es als Anfänger echt spaßig sein. Bei allen Strecken ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad gekennzeichnet und Hindernisse lassen sich auch umfahren. Bikes zum Ausleihen gibt es auch, also um das mal zu probieren wäre es dort schon Super.


----------



## Bloodstorm (15. Dezember 2013)

Okay, dann werde ich dort, wenn der Park wieder offen hat, wahrscheinlich mal vorbeischauen


----------



## derwaaal (15. Dezember 2013)

OliRay schrieb:


> Weil es dort regelmäßig Leute zerlegt , die dann auch schonmal mit nem Heli abtransportiert werden. Allerdings gibt es dort ne Strecke, die sich Blue-Line nennt, da könnte es als Anfänger echt spaßig sein. Bei allen Strecken ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad gekennzeichnet und Hindernisse lassen sich auch umfahren. Bikes zum Ausleihen gibt es auch, also um das mal zu probieren wäre es dort schon Super.



Aber meinst Du nicht, dass man auch auf der Blue-Line als blutiger Anfänger ordentlich Lehrgeld zahlt?
Es passiert ja schon beim "Enduro"-Fahren oder Rumhüpfen ab und zu mal was.
Oder es bleibt beim einmaligen Ausprobieren wenn Full-Face gebremst wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliRay (16. Dezember 2013)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Aber meinst Du nicht, dass man auch auf der Blue-Line als blutiger Anfänger ordentlich Lehrgeld zahlt?
> Es passiert ja schon beim "Enduro"-Fahren oder Rumhüpfen ab und zu mal was.
> Oder es bleibt beim einmaligen Ausprobieren wenn Full-Face gebremst wird.



Naja, ich weiß nicht. Wenn er sich ein Bike ausleihen kann, wäre Enduro schon gut. In Osternohe könnte er sich halt ein Bike leihen. Man sollte halt mit Vorsicht anfangen. Allerdings hat mein Patenkind und ich auch dort angefangen, aber es wäre von Vorteil wenn jemand dabei ist der sich auskennt und bisschen was erklärt und auch vorfährt.


----------



## derwaaal (16. Dezember 2013)

Ist Dein Patenkind dort das erste Mal gefahren?


----------



## Trailhunter81 (16. Dezember 2013)

Bin bis vor 4 Jahren auch DH/FR gefahren. Ich würde als erstes mal mit nem normalen mtb am Schmausenbuck fahren (da gibts einiges an Strecken im Wald und man kann sich was von den Locals abschauen) Ab Ende Mai macht der Bikepark am Geisskopf wieder auf wo man sich auch Bikes und Protektoren ausleihen kann. War das letzte mal 2009 dort und es war damals schon genial, inzwischen gibt es da ein Country Flow Line die auch für Anfänger geeignet ist. Von der DH Strecke würde ich einem Anfänger abraten!


----------



## Bloodstorm (17. Dezember 2013)

Danke dir


----------



## reo-fahrer (18. Dezember 2013)

andere Frage: hast du denn vor dir selber ein wie auch immer geartetes MTB zu kaufen oder willst du nur einmalig mal bisschen mit einem Leihrad im Park rumfahren?


----------



## Bloodstorm (19. Dezember 2013)

Wenn es mir Spaß macht (was ich mal stark vermute) möchte ich mir selbstverständlich auch ein eigenes Bike kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

